# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Tobor the Great", sci-fi film, Lee Sholem, 1954, USA

## Airicist

"Tobor the Great" on Wikipedia

"Tobor the Great" on IMDb

"Tobor" - the reverse anagram of "robot"

----------


## Airicist

Tobor (robot spelled backwards) Schaper Toys 1978 

Published on Mar 3, 2012




> Here's a closer look at one of my all time favorite toys from the late 70's.

----------


## Airicist

Lets talk about TOBOR the Great

Feb 8, 2021




> Back in 2007 I made 2 full scale replicas and a mini walking Tobor the Great.
> Here are links to the full scale build from my web site.
> 
> robothut.robotnut.com/ToborWalking.html
> robothut.robotnut.com/ToborTheGreat.html
> robothut.robotnut.com/ToborRemote.html

----------

